# What will happen to my NCB??



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm thinking of taking my car off the road over winter to carry out a refit/rebuild. My question is what will happen to my NCB if I don't insure it for another year? 

Will.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

I know this will sound unbelievable, but you will loose all your NCB if you do not have an insurance for more than 1 year. I (or at least my wife) knows this to our cost, she lost her entire 9 years NCB when we sold the only car that she was the main insured on and had her 9 years NCB with. She then just became the 2nd driver on all of my 3 car insurances. When we came to purchase a 4th car a year or so later and have her the main insured, not one insurance company would recognise her previous NCB, all said that she had been without insurance for over the 1 year limit of keeping your NCB. 
:flame:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

im my experience u will be ok as long as you get proof of you ncb and re-insure before 2 yrs. just had to insure the wife on her own policy first time in 18months, and i was told from the insurance company if we had gone over 2 yrs without the wife having her own insurance she would of lost her 4yrs no caims she had. so 6months over winter you will be fine :thumbsup:

tib


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

MrGT said:


> im my experience u will be ok as long as you get proof of you ncb and re-insure before 2 yrs.


You are lucky, 2 years ago it only 1 year, and that was with almost every insurance company/broker that we could check, believe me when I say we checked them all.


----------



## gtr-jack (Sep 29, 2010)

i allways thought it was 2 years, there are one or 2 companies that will give it on 3 years


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Funny, eh? They remember bad stuff for years, but are quick to forget the good stuff!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i work for adrian flux and i can confirm its 2 years


----------

